
Anyone hiring in Japan - wyndyl
Hi all,<p>First if this is the wrong place to ask this question I apologize :)<p>I&#x27;m starting the process of trying to find some work in Japan. I&#x27;m finishing a PhD in Electrical Engineering (submitting dissertation in April, but can start work before that). I&#x27;ve also worked for a startup company in America that I helped start that focused on commercializing infrared micro-display screens.<p>Work experience includes: mixed signal PCB, embedded systems, high speed board design (HyperLynx post analysis), analog electronic design (most difficult design I did used an LMH5401 FDA), software engineering (Python, C, C++, Javascript, d3.js), network engineering (worked in IT for a while and maintain company servers), VLSI ASIC design (Cadence Vituoso), Program management (ran a phase 1 and Air Force SBIR), data anlaysis and visualization, I also like building simulations of circuits and optical components. I&#x27;ve mostly worked on opto-electronics designs in terms of hardware.<p>I like working in teams and also building &#x2F; leading effective teams.<p>Will work hard because I like working hard :)<p>portfolio website: joshmarks.xyz (I&#x27;m updating slowly with new project write-ups)<p>If you have any leads I&#x27;d appreciate it!<p>Thanks all!
======
zunzun
I worked for Honeywell out of Tokyo in the late 1990's, they treated their
international staff extremely well. I repeatedly traveled to mainland China,
South Korea, Singapore, and all over Japan as an engineer working on
industrial metal and plastic measurement using radiation. They arranged for
multiple re-entry business visas, so the international travel was no problem -
there were actually days when I went to the office and they handed me airplane
tickets before I got coffee. I suggest sending "desire-to-relocate" cover
letters with resumes to large firms with offices overseas if this seems
interesting.

------
kazinator
Just the namespace is a bit off: your "Ask HN: " prefix is missing, that's
all.

